# Thetford Toilet Hymer 584 1995



## hitower2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi guys have a 1995 hymer 584. thetford toilet passing when pump comes on for taps etc. have dissconnected cold feed for now,so can flush manually.guess its the electric switch needs replacing or simalar.question is were is it ? is it hard to get at.is it expensive to fix ?.or could it be something else. sorry forgot to say hi this is my first post . met a member last year on a french campsite who recommended this site to me.thanks in advance


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi hitower

Looks as if you've got the MHF experts stumped with this one? :lol:

I don't profess to know much about Thetford toilets but I do know you can download manuals for all models here:

http://www.thetford.com/HOME/CUSTOMERSUPPORT/ProductManuals/tabid/265/Default.aspx

If you can download the manual for your model it may help you find the cause of the problem.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Can you confirm it is a C range model?

http://www.thetford.com/HOME/PARTS/...lectricandManualFlush/tabid/567/Default.aspx?


----------



## hitower2 (Oct 14, 2006)

sorry for late reply. no its a b584 thanks


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The question about model refers to the TOILET model :roll: !!! 

There are only a few types of Thetford toilet and hundreds of types of Motorhomes :wink:


----------



## hitower2 (Oct 14, 2006)

sorry just found number. its a c3.


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi.

Not sure if this will help but its worth looking at before you spend cash. Our problem was the water flow gradually reduced over some weeks when the flush was operated. Then we started to get a small trickle of water when not used which gradually filled the bowl, or cassette if the flap was left open. Knowing the solenoid valve is about £50 I thought I might take a look first. Using the excellent Thetford website, I found the instruction leaflet for replacing the parts which made the dismantling of the bowl quite straight forward.

It turned out that the micro filter, (bottom of the valve in the picture) on the inlet side of the valve was blocked with sludge accumulated from the water system. Cleaned this out, reassembled and all works A1. Worth a try?

Regards

Mike


----------



## hitower2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks mike will try that sounds like its worth a try. the thing that bothered me is i cant seem to find a way to get at it .was there a lot to remove to get at it. is it under the bowl ?. cheers


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi.

Just checked the model nos again, ours is a C2, the C3 looks really easy to get at.

This link should take you to the repair instructions for your model. Looks like access is through the toilet roll holder.

http://www.thetford-europe.com/web/...&contentid=537&filename=C3_Electric_valve.pdf

Regards

Mike


----------



## hitower2 (Oct 14, 2006)

hI Mike that good news .thanks for all your help will have a go at it the week end. and will let you know how i go on . many thanks paul


----------



## hitower2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi Mike. removed the valve from underneath toilet holder. cleaned it out ,it was full of scale etc. put back but sadly still passed water . have managed to source new valve at £38.thanks for all your help. paul


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

It was worth a try.

Mike


----------

